# Tourist Visa Requirement for Indians



## bide (May 7, 2011)

Hello Everyone,


I was planing to visit Turkey for three days, will you guys please help me, I was looking for visa requirements and fees.

I am Indian citizen. 

Thanks in Advance.

Bidelane:


----------



## bide (May 7, 2011)

Found really good source for VISA...

Visa Information For Foreigners / Rep. of Turkey Ministry of Foreign Affairs (VISA Information)

http://www.mfa.gov.tr/visa-fees-at-border-gates-for-2010.en.mfa(VISA fees) $20 per person


----------

